# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري مساعدة :  طلب شرح مستعجل ارجو ان يكون بالصور

## طالب2

ارجو من الاعضاء مساعدتي في حل المشكلة
لدي هاتف سوني اركسون اكسبيريا إرك
لا اعرف كيفية تنصيب العاب hd من القرص الى الهاتف
علماً انه كلما قمت بتنصيب اللعبة يوجد فيها نقص
يطلب الهاتف تنزيل النقص الحاصل من الانترنت عن طريق الواي فاي
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

